# Intel G5 Mac & Samsung 6 TV monitor problems



## davidjb (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi, I have a new G5 Intel and have just purchased a Samsung series 6 HDTV to use as a monitor.Connecting with DVI to VGA connector the HDTV does not see the computer and comes up "device not found". Any ideas to resolve this would be appreciated..TIA


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

First off, do you have a G5 or an Intel Mac? They are not the same, and are very different hardware wise. G5's are a PowerPC CPU, made by IBM.
Second, can the video card in your Mac push that high a resolution, and are you sure that the video card is good? Also why go DVI to VGA when you could go with the better signal and picture DVI to HDMI? DVI and HDMI are basically the same signal, just different pin layout. So I'd get a DVI to HDMI connector and plug it in that way. If that doesn't work, then there is something wrong with the TV or the video card on the Mac.


----------

